# HILFE! WaKü Entlüften



## shorty1990 (8. Oktober 2011)

*HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

Hallo

ich habe heute ein update an meiner wakü vorgenommen.
dabei war es erforderlich die wakü trocken zu legen.
Nach erfolgreicher instalation samt befüllung begann ich mit der entlüftung wie sonst auch.
Doch dieses mal war es mir nicht möglich die luftblasen aus dem system zu bekommen.
Ich habe alles so gemacht wie ich es dauernd mit erfolg mache.


Zum setting

pumpe---140er radiator---cpu---agb---360er radiator---pumpe

agb steht in höhe der pumpe, beide radiatoren liegen ca. 5-15 cm höher


----------



## Alex89 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*



shorty1990 schrieb:


> Zum setting
> 
> pumpe---140er radiator---cpu---agb---360er radiator---pumpe
> 
> agb steht in höhe der pumpe, beide radiatoren liegen ca. 5-15 cm höher


 

Ich denke dass der Fehler in deiner Reihenfolge liegt... es ist normal ein MUSS die Pumpe direkt nacht nach dem AGB zu positionieren damit das Wasser frei und leicht in die Pumpe laufen kann...

Bei dir muss das Wasser erst durch den Radi um dann zur Pumpe zu kommen und wenn der höher wie die Pumpe liegt hast verloren... was bei dir der fall ist... Tausche doch einfach 360er Radi und AGB dann sollte es einwandpfiffy funktionieren 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

Jopp, die einzige Regel beim verschlauchen ist das Wasser muss vom AGB direkt ohne Hinderniss in die Pumpe gehen. 
Der rest ist egal und spielt auch keine große Rolle.


----------



## shorty1990 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Jopp, die einzige Regel beim verschlauchen ist das Wasser muss vom AGB direkt ohne Hinderniss in die Pumpe gehen.
> Der rest ist egal und spielt auch keine große Rolle.


 

okay 
danke erstmal für die guten tipps

also ist es nicht zwingend erforderlich dass der radiator tiefer als die pumpe sitzt?

Da alex in seinem post schrieb das es nicht gut ist wenn der radi höher als die pumpe ist bin ich jetzt ein wenig unsicher.

also reicht es wenn ich den agb direkt hinter der pumpe schalte? oder muss ich noch die position der radiatoren verändern?




achja wenn letzteres eintrifft bin ich gezwungen schon wieder neue schläuche zu bestellen. währe es schlimm wenn ich das system bis zum nächsten monat unentlüftet laufen lasse?ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust "nur" schläuche zu bestellen und da ich nächsten monat sowieso graka kühler kaufe könnte man das ja verbinden.

lg.


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

AGB vor die Pumpe; zum Befüllen auf jeden Fall auch darüber.
Sonst ist dir die Reihenfolge überlassen, wie du es magst oder es am einfachsten geht.

@Soldat:
Das ist keine Regel sondern ein Rat, dass der AGB dorekt vor die Pumpe gehört.
Bei mir ist zwischen AGB und Pumpe noch ein HDD-Kühler. Zum Befüllen etwas schwieriger, geht aber genauso 

EDIT:
Wenn du so viel Luft im Radi hast, wie es sich aus beschreibungen anhört, wird der Radi sogut wie keine Leistung bringen.
Entweder ordentlich Entlüften oder den Rechner stehen lassen bis du Schläuche und GPU-Kühler hast.


----------



## shorty1990 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

okay danke

von der kühlleistung ist es momentan noch akzeptabel. 
im moment ist die cpu unter load nicht wärmer als 54 grad.
zwar nicht perfekt aber erstmal ausreichend.

Ps:für die hardware(pumpe) ist die luft im sys aber nicht schädlich?


----------



## exa (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

am besten zum Entlüften ist, wenn der AGB vor der Pumpe ist, und der Höchste Punkt im System der AGB ist.

Zum Radiator entlüften ist es von Vorteil ihn in alle Richtungen ein wenig zu kippen, damit die Luft raus kann... die Rohre sollten möglichst horizontal sein, da sich sonst leicht Luft fangen kann...

Die Pumpe muss unter Wasser laufen, sonst geht sie kaputt, da sie zum einen Last braucht, und zum anderen die Schmierung und evtl Kühlung des Wassers. solang nur Luftbläschen an die Pumpe kommen, ist es nicht schlimm, aber trocken sollte sie nicht laufen!


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> @Soldat:
> Das ist keine Regel sondern ein Rat, dass der AGB dorekt vor die Pumpe gehört.
> Bei mir ist zwischen AGB und Pumpe noch ein HDD-Kühler. Zum Befüllen etwas schwieriger, geht aber genauso


 
Für 99% ist es aber am besten eine Regel weil sonst solche Threads wie dieser durchgehend kommen


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

Wie merkt man eigentlich dass fertig entlüftet ist? Man kann ja meist nicht in die Kühler selber rein gucken ob da noch wo Luft drin ist oder so? Bei mir hats eventuell 2 -3 Minuten lang gedauert und ab dann kam keine Luft mehr. Ander reden davond ass das Stunden bis Tage dauert...


----------



## Andi-1990 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

@Kuhprah

man kann es eigendlich hören,weil die Pumpe dann viel ruhiger läuft, wenn nur noch Wasser durch läuft und nicht immer abwechselnd ein gemisch aus Luft und Wasser.

und du könntest es an deinem AGB oder den Schläuchen wenn es durchsichtige sind sehen.

das direkt Luft in irgend einem eck von nem Radiator etc. übrig bleibt kann eigendlich nicht sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

Gerade in obenliegenden, großen Radiatoren kann es sogar sehr gut sein, dass eine Luftblase verbleibt. Möglichkeiten, dass ohne eine Entlüftungsschraube festzustellen, gibt es aber nur wenige. Bei sehr großen Blasen und großen Schläuchen verschiebt sie sich im laufenden Betrieb z.T. soweit, dass man sie sehen kann und bei hochkant stehenden 1080er Radiatoren kann es zu spürbaren Temperaturunterschieden am Radiator kommen. Ansonsten hilft nur, dass System mal auf den Kopf zu stellen und zu gucken, ob nicht doch noch irgendwo eine kleine Blase rauskommt.


----------



## On/OFF (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und zu gucken, ob nicht doch noch irgendwo eine kleine Blase rauskommt.



der war lustikk


----------



## Kurry (23. Januar 2013)

On/OFF schrieb:


> der war lustikk



So wird's gemacht. Muss mein TJ07 auch immer fast auf den Kopf drehen, um den Topradiator zu entlüften


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

der agb muss nicht zwangläufig vor der pumpe sein, hab bei mir agb -> dfm -> filter -> agb -> pumpe -> kühlkreislauf (den rest erspar ich euch)

der 2te agb sitz zwar direkt vor der pumpe, ist allerdings nicht selbsteinfließend, geht auch, dauert allerdings länger zum entlüften und man muss aufpassen das beim ersten befüllen die pumpe nicht trocken läuft ^^


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: HILFE! WaKü Entlüften*

Aber ein Radi zwischen AGB und Pumpe macht die Sache mehr als kompliziert^^ Beim Agb siehste wenigstens was, bei Radi nicht.


----------

